# Any decent brit flicks out on DVD ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As title any decent "Snatch" type films been released on DVD recently ?

Thx


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Not super recent - released last year I think but a crackin film is London Boulevard with Ray WInstone, Colin Farrel (I know but it works lol) - Ben Chaplin ....it really worked watched it twice one straight after the other.

Soundtrack not to shabby either.

Worth a £7 punt or a download IMOP


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure many of these are "recent" enough for you, but all pretty good films (imo)

Rocknrolla

sexy beast

Croupier

Layer Cake

Gangster No1

The Crew

FACE

:thumb:


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

ShiningScotsman said:


> Not super recent - released last year I think but a crackin film is London Boulevard


Thanks for the recommendation. Just finished watching it. Great film. :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Not recent by any means, but Love,honor & obey is a cracking film


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

ShiningScotsman said:


> Not super recent - released last year I think but a crackin film is London Boulevard with Ray WInstone, Colin Farrel (I know but it works lol) - Ben Chaplin ....it really worked watched it twice one straight after the other.
> 
> Soundtrack not to shabby either.
> 
> Worth a £7 punt or a download IMOP


Caught this on Sky the other week - excellent.

And on the flip side was "Big Fat Gypsy Gangster" - the worst film I've ever watched, period. Mind, the old ugly bird from Eastenders was brilliant as was the midget chauffeur in the road rage scene but otherwise it was appallingly sh1t in every way.

Mts C said it was worse then The 300 but a) she only watched the first 10 minutes and b) she's a girl so doesn't understand that The 300 is possibly the greatest film ever made :lol:

Killer Elite was also good, if a bit odd.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The Crew and Love, honour and obey are decent.

I gave Dead man running a go the other day and is a classic Hassan and Dyer flick. Very enjoyable mate


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Dead mans shoes is a cracking film. Real low budget but great!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Wild bill


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Kill List :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Lock stock, I'm sure you've all seen it peeps - but just incase.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Long good Friday :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

*Boondock Saints :argie:
Original Get Carter

* I know it ain't british, but watch it peeps :thumb:


----------

